# Transfer Recorded Shows to a Computer?



## Gater1848 (Apr 6, 2005)

Is it possible to copy recorded shows over to a laptop from the Dish DVR? If so how? What connections need to be made? I looked through many forums and haven't found a thread addressing this. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Which DVR?

Some, yes, but it isn't trivial. See the Dishrip (and possibly Dishmod) Yahoo Groups.

- John...


----------



## Gater1848 (Apr 6, 2005)

DVR 510... Thanks for the Yahoo group tip. I appreciate any information anyone has on this!


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

That group is pretty much all you'll find -- it should have everything you need. It otherwise isn't really discussed here...

- John...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Dishmod can be discussed here. Dishrip cannot.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Indeed. That always seemed odd to me though -- since dishmod, which is allowed, requires you to use a TSOP and other such tools that are usually associated with piracy -- including obtaining an older firmware which could have other legal issues associated with it (hopefully not, but people could argue it). Dishrip, on the other hand, requires no such tools or any copyrighted material that I know of. So I always was confused why dishmod type discussions were allowed and dishrip were not.  

- John...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Digitally transferring the programming off of the Dish hard drives is the taboo. Upgrading/replacing the physical hard drives isn't. That's where the line is drawn.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Agreed -- I know. It just seems backwards still. There seems to be legal precedence that making a copy of your own recorded shows isn't a legal issue, I believe. Note that I'm not trying to argue about it -- the site is free to make whatever rules they like. It just always seemed backwards to me -- that if one was going to be restricted and the other not, then dishmod seems the one that requires more "questionable" or "borderline" activities. Again, no biggie though -- I'm fine with the rule, of course.

- John...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Believe me, I wish it wasn't the case.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

So just to let you know (since the thread has gotten sorta off topic perhaps), the only way a mere mortal can do this is to use some type of analog to digital converter to take the analog signal out of the back of the PVR convert it back to digital and them import it into your computer. A mini DV camcorder works best and you may already have one lying around. You can also purchase a variety of PCI cards for desktop computers. Your only other option is a stand alone box that will set you back a couple of hundred bucks for a decent one. By the time you do that you can spend just a wee bit more and get a entry level DV camcorder that would/could pull double duty.


----------



## dishnet520 (Jun 15, 2004)

If you are looking to copy them to DVD in the future, I use the SONY VRD-VC10 burner. It works great. It runs around $ 250-$275 and can also be used to transfer DV Videos from camcorder and old VHS to DVD.


----------



## KimMichelle (Mar 17, 2005)

I don't think I would use a stand alone DVD recorder, when you can do so much more to the video with your computer then burn it to DVD. Check out doom9.org for more information.


----------

